# Battlestar Galatica DOD available



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I was doing a title search last night to see if BSG was in the guide yet when I came across 3 DOD titles listed as being on SciFi DOD 1244. I downloaded them (haven't watched them yet). The funny thing is that when I keyed in channel 1244 I got a message saying that channel is not available. Then I set the guide to All Channels and sure enough there is no 1244 listed. 

I just thought it weird I was able to download 3 shows from a DOD channel that doesn't exist.

And I wanted to let other BSG fans know of these 3 specials. One is a recap; another is a interview with cast and producers; third is listed as Webisode 01.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> I was doing a title search last night to see if BSG was in the guide yet when I came across 3 DOD titles listed as being on SciFi DOD 1244. I downloaded them (haven't watched them yet). The funny thing is that when I keyed in channel 1244 I got a message saying that channel is not available. Then I set the guide to All Channels and sure enough there is no 1244 listed.
> 
> I just thought it weird I was able to download 3 shows from a DOD channel that doesn't exist.
> 
> And I wanted to let other BSG fans know of these 3 specials. One is a recap; another is a interview with cast and producers; third is listed as Webisode 01.


Thanks will go look now


----------



## KAL (Sep 1, 2008)

Strange, I just turned to that channel and it doesnt exist, at least for me it doesnt?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

KAL said:


> Strange, I just turned to that channel and it doesnt exist, at least for me it doesnt?


Exactly, if you key in 1244 it says "channel not available" (or something like that). BUT if you go to Menu > Search > By Title and enter Battlestar, you'll see 3 VOD entries show up that are listed on channel 1244. You can download and watch them.


----------



## KAL (Sep 1, 2008)

Ahhh, I see! Thanks! Since were on the subject, I do wish that there was a VOD sci-fi channel though.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

There's an episode or 2 I need to catch up on before the season starts in a few weeks.Thanks. 

Nice avatar Kal !


----------



## KAL (Sep 1, 2008)

Jimmy 440 said:


> There's an episode or 2 I need to catch up on before the season starts in a few weeks.Thanks.
> 
> Nice avatar Cal !


Thanks Jimmy, you too


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

Not sure if the 'webisode' is the same as the one's on the scifi.com website or not. But they are releasing a new webisode every few days. Their up to 6 (out of 10) right now.

Brian


----------



## paksen (Apr 19, 2007)

Webisode 2 is up now and available for download. 01 and 02 match what is on the scifi.com website.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

KAL said:


> Ahhh, I see! Thanks! Since were on the subject, I do wish that there was a VOD sci-fi channel though.


The direct tv web site shows one.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I just downloaded Webisode 2 this morning, hope to watch it tonight. Weird there is VOD listed for SciFi 1244 when you search, but you cannot tune to channel 1244.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

They have now added a couple more webisodes........


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 31, 2004)

Up to webisode 4 as of this morning. From channel 1000 now rather than 1244.


----------



## joeinwap (Oct 23, 2008)

Indiana627 said:


> I came across 3 DOD titles listed as being on SciFi DOD 1244.


The way I found them is: Channel 1000, All, 22-2-8-8-555-33-7777.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah they changed it from channel 1244 to 1000 but still label it as Sci Fi. As of this morning, they were only up to Webisode 5. I hope they (I'm not sure if 'they' is D* or Sci Fi - not sure who adds the content) hurry up and add the rest before next Friday. The final webisode (#10) is set to debut on scifi.com on Monday the 12th.


----------



## curbside (Jun 30, 2007)

I found the last three episodes of BSG today on VOD. They were on channel 1000 but listed as SciFi 1244. Ghost Hunters International was also listed.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

good find thx


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Awesome find thanks


----------

